# Too Many Hdds/cdroms/dvdroms Too Little Connectors



## georgeg (Jun 2, 2005)

Hebo Go Go There,
I Have A:
Acer Gt 7600gt Pc With 640 Mb Ram And 2 X 80 Gb Hdd's + 1 X 40 Gb Hdd + 1 X 20 Gb Hdd + 1 X Dvd/cd-rw Combo + 1 X Dvd Player + 1 X Dvd-+r/cd-rw Packed In There.
What Is The Most Effecient Way To Go About To Connect All This Onto My Pc. (cabled).that Is Now The Hdd's And Dvd's/cd-r's.
I Am Tired Of Pulling In And Out Cable Cause I Only Have 2 Ide Connectors, Which Doesn't Help Me An Inch, That's To Say What I Want.
I Also Have This Old Radeon 7500 Vga Card (i Don't Know Actually How Old), I Need Drivers To Update It Cause It Seems When I Play Comanche Gold I Got Black Spots On The Ground Area. Is There Any Package/bundle That I Can Download?
What Is The Next Best Ati Card Not Too Much Expensive After This One?

Tx-a-lot

Georgeg.
Nb: You Guys In London We Prayer And Feel For You Here In Namibia.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

You could install a PCI ATA control card which will normally give you four more IDE devices, on two channels. Totalling eight IDE devices. This depends on your case having enough space.

Either way you would need to consider the rating of your power supply.


----------



## georgeg (Jun 2, 2005)

*Too may Too little IDE connectors*

Hebo, Yes

Thanks for the tip, is there any sugestion on what the output of the p/supply must be? I really don't know what type/how many watts mine pushes out.

Tx,
GeorgeG


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

*more*

See if this handy *power supply calculator* is of any use to you.

If your present psu is the standard one that came with the computer, chances are you would be better off upgrading.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You could also consider going with a secondary PSU.


----------



## fearfac (Jul 11, 2005)

good suggestions up top but how bout just buying one or two large hdd's


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Radeon 7500 drivers
www.voodoofiles.com/8099
www.helpdrivers.com/ingles/listado/panel.asp?marca=Hightech&perif=video

Make sure you download the correct one, depending on which version of Windows you're running.

EDIT: George, what does 'hebo' mean? I've tried googling "hebo +namibia" but can't find anything relevant. I know it's not important but it's bugging me :smile:


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

fearfac said:


> good suggestions up top but how bout just buying one or two large hdd's


From what I understand is; there are already a number of drives etc which need to be utilised rather than replaced. Although a larger hd would help, there would then be yet another device to be connected up. :4-dontkno


----------



## georgeg (Jun 2, 2005)

*Too many too little*

Hi,
I don't know whether the previous one reached you, herewith the explanation:
I misspelled the phrase: It actually is yebo gogo which means: "Yes Grandma" an African dialect (Zulu). We now use it here as a slang to greet each other. 
Became a regular when a cellular provider used it as a slogan in their adverts in S.A. 

Cheers,
Georgeg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, I'm going to start using it with my friends :grin: 

Any luck with your PC problems?


----------



## georgeg (Jun 2, 2005)

:smile: Yebo gogo,

My PC performs much better now. 
Must just buy some adds on and then I'll see.
Thanx for your help

Cheers 
Georgeg


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Good to hear.
and yebo gogo. :grin:


----------

